# YARDISTRY 12X16 CEDAR GAZEBO FROM COSTCO



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2022)

Have any of you put together one of these? We bought one & I’ve never seen so many parts. We have been working on it for a few days & today is the day that we put the frame up. Then we start building the roof panels. If anybody has any helpful hints or things I should not do, please let me know. I bet this takes a couple of weeks to get built. But then we are old & slow. I have 4 guys coming over today to help with the heavy lifting.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2022)

Al , that's not entry level by any means . I just went and looked at the 12 x 16 with a hip roof .
How far along are you ?
Depending on that , I would build the 2 long sides flat on the ground ( assuming you have a flat surface ) then tip those sections up and install the short side top plates and gussets . That will give you the standing profile .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Al , that's not entry level by any means . I just went and looked at the 12 x 16 with a hip roof .
> How far along are you ?
> Depending on that , I would build the 2 long sides flat on the ground ( assuming you have a flat surface ) then tip those sections up and install the short side top plates and gussets . That will give you the standing profile .



We have the short sides built on the ground & are waiting for a few friends to stop by to stand them up & help put the long beams on, then the gussets on the long side & it will be steady & square. I’m sure it will take some time to do, since we only work on it for a few hours at a time. Thanks for the advice! Actually I like your idea of building the long sides first, but the instructions say to build the short sides on the ground, so that’s what we did! Gonna take a few photo’s of our progress!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 9, 2022)

Al,

I bought the same one a month ago (of course 2 weeks later there was a $200 rebate)  The wife and put together the frame and roof framing and there it has sat.  I don't want to assemble the roof panels yet as it has been really windy and rainy the last few weekends.

I had to sink 2 - 16" x 24" footings for one side to secure the base.  Typical Chinese construction,  some of the wood was a little warped,  directions are not that clear.

I just need a clear day when frinds can come over to finish.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2022)

Here’s what we started with.












And this is where we are at after 4 days.







This is Judy’s Mother’s Day gift, hopefully it will get to stand up today!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 9, 2022)

It was hard to put up the cross members on top with just my 5'1" wife and myself.  All we are left with is the box of roof panels and the metal in your first pic.  I am hearing that the plastic protection on the roof panes are a PIA to remove,  especially if it is cold out.

An impact wrench certainly helped driving in the bigger screws.  The cordless drill will be set at the lowest torque for the roof panels.  Over tightening will distort the panel and strip the cheap screws.


----------



## chopsaw (May 9, 2022)

Same idea Al . They probably start with the short side because of the weight . That's a nice looking structure .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2022)

OK day 5 is over & the frame is up. This is where they say to anchor it. But I’m wondering if I anchor it & the roof doesn’t fit right & I need to move a leg, then what? But I’m also thinking that the whole structure may move when putting the roof panels on if not anchored down. More studying!
Here it is after today.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 9, 2022)

Boy howdy Al, that's one formidable looking project with some time on a ladder to come. Slow and steady wins the race, be careful! RAY


----------



## clifish (May 9, 2022)

That is about where mine is at except I constructed the wood portion of the roof.  I would not anchor until it is done,  there is no way it is moving once you tighten all the bolts up top.  I ended up having to loosen all the bolts as I was squaring the 4 poles,  I hope to not have to screw with it when we do the roofing.

What are you anchoring it with?  I am using the blue tapcon screws.  Not sure if that is size ones I bought,  would have to check



			https://www.homedepot.com/b/Hardware-Fasteners-Anchors-Masonry-Anchors/3-8
		

&quot;/N-5yc1vZ2fkp96cZ1z1aytx/Ntk-EnrichedProductInfo/Ntt-tapcon?Ntx=mode+matchpartialmax&NCNI-5&visNavSearch=tapcon


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> That is about where mine is at except I constructed the wood portion of the roof.  I would not anchor until it is done,  there is no way it is moving once you tighten all the bolts up top.  I ended up having to loosen all the bolts as I was squaring the 4 poles,  I hope to not have to screw with it when we do the roofing.
> 
> What are you anchoring it with?  I am using the blue tapcon screws.  Not sure if that is size ones I bought,  would have to check
> 
> ...



We were thinking that if it was all squared up & anchored, that the roof would fit easily & we wouldn’t have to worry about moving one of the legs, when putting the roof on. Also the directions say to anchor it at this point. I bought 3/8 x 3 tapcons & only am going to use 2 per post.
Al


----------



## clifish (May 10, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> We were thinking that if it was all squared up & anchored, that the roof would fit easily & we wouldn’t have to worry about moving one of the legs, when putting the roof on. Also the directions say to anchor it at this point. I bought 3/8 x 3 tapcons & only am going to use 2 per post.
> Al


I don't think that thing could move unless you really wanted too.  When are you planning on doing the roof?  We were hoping to do it Sunday but  now my wife has to book a last minute trip to FL.  Her father was getting an angio gram this am and they went in and right back out.  Turns out he is 90% blocked in one artery and 95% in another (blockage is right next to the valve).  I am sure the next step is a double bypass.


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2022)

Heck of a project Al. Will certainly be nice when finished.
 Be safe. . .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2022)

Not sure when we will get the roof on. Hoping to get it on this weekend, but since we are only working on it a couple of hours a day we might not be ready by Sat. Here is where we are now.











Gonna do the long roof frame today. Then hopefully the metal tomorrow.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2022)

That's gonna be nice Al . I'm sure it's pretty rigid like Cliff said , but you could take a diagonal measurement at the top to see how close it is . Is it a hip roof ?


----------



## clifish (May 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That's gonna be nice Al . I'm sure it's pretty rigid like Cliff said , but you could take a diagonal measurement at the top to see how close it is . Is it a hip roof ?


I afraid I measured from the bottom,  I hope it is not going to be an issue?  I would hate to have to loosen all the bolts up again.  I also don't want to put the metal sheets on until I am ready to get the roof up.  We get too much wind and I am afraid the roof panels would get knocked over and damaged.


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2022)

Cliff , you should take the numbers  both high and low . I'm sure it's close enough how ever you guys do it . The number up high is the set measurement because it fastened . If both measurements up are the same , that means the top is square . Transfer those numbers to the bottom , and you should be plumb and square . I'm betting that the way it goes together at the top , everything is set close enough .


----------



## clifish (May 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Cliff , you should take the numbers  both high and low . I'm sure it's close enough how ever you guys do it . The number up high is the set measurement because it fastened . If both measurements up are the same , that means the top is square . Transfer those numbers to the bottom , and you should be plumb and square . I'm betting that the way it goes together at the top , everything is set close enough .


I would think there is a fair amount of "fudge" factor or you would not see thousands of good reviews.  it measured square a foot off the ground,  I also made sure all legs were plumb up and down on all sides.


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2022)

I agree . That's a really nice setup .


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 11, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Not sure when we will get the roof on. Hoping to get it on this weekend, but since we are only working on it a couple of hours a day we might not be ready by Sat. Here is where we are now.
> View attachment 631649
> 
> View attachment 631650
> ...


That's one serious gazebo you're building.  Really gonna be nice.  But in that one pic, it sure doesn't look like everybody is enjoying  being a carpenter.    
It doesn't look like it's going to move much, so you're probably pretty safe not anchoring it ASAP. 
About 10 years ago, we put up a steel framed fabric gazebo, and didn't anchor it.  After a real windy night, I found what was left of it wrapped around every tree it could find.   The only things I could salvage were 2 fancy scroll side panels.   
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's one serious gazebo you're building.  Really gonna be nice.  But in that one pic, it sure doesn't look like everybody is enjoying  being a carpenter.
> It doesn't look like it's going to move much, so you're probably pretty safe not anchoring it ASAP.
> About 10 years ago, we put up a steel framed fabric gazebo, and didn't anchor it.  After a real windy night, I found what was left of it wrapped around every tree it could find.   The only things I could salvage were 2 fancy scroll side panels.
> Gary



Well honestly Gary if you saw this thing you would think it would take a nuke, IF we ever get it up! 
Al


----------



## clifish (May 11, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Well honestly Gary if you saw this thing you would think it would take a nuke, IF we ever get it up!
> Al


I loved how the first or second step required wood from each of the 3 boxes (which weigh between 280-320 lbs).  Really not well thought in that respect,  I did not have the garage room that you have to spread it out nicely.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2022)

clifish said:


> I loved how the first or second step required wood from each of the 3 boxes (which weigh between 280-320 lbs).  Really not well thought in that respect,  I did not have the garage room that you have to spread it out nicely.


I totally agree, why the hell couldn’t they put the first boards in box #1. I don’t have that much room either. When we put the metal on the roof, I’m not sure where we will store it until we get the other 3 done. Quite an adventure!
Al


----------



## bill1 (May 11, 2022)

I would just add to remember the classic "tools"...levers, wedges, pulleys, guy wires.  And remember to view/measure everything in the 3 orthogonal planes...and keep things square and level.


----------



## clifish (May 11, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I totally agree, why the hell couldn’t they put the first boards in box #1. I don’t have that much room either. When we put the metal on the roof, I’m not sure where we will store it until we get the other 3 done. Quite an adventure!
> Al


yeah that step has me worried,  I hear the plastic is a PIA to remove from the metal especially when it is colder.  My issue is when the I put the metal on the roof it will become a big sail when the wind blows.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> yeah that step has me worried,  I hear the plastic is a PIA to remove from the metal especially when it is colder.  My issue is when the I put the metal on the roof it will become a big sail when the wind blows.



I agree it’s been real windy here for the last couple of days, but that has made it nice & cool to work in. We should be ready to put the roof on by this weekend, and the forecast is for calm winds. So I hope I can get enough people to get it done!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That's gonna be nice Al . I'm sure it's pretty rigid like Cliff said , but you could take a diagonal measurement at the top to see how close it is . Is it a hip roof ?



I measured it diagonally both ways & it was dead on. So we anchored it down. Yes it’s a hip roof. This a bit more of a job than I was ready for, but we will get ‘er done!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2022)

That's great , and I figured as much . You got this . Gonna be a great space when you guys get finished .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2022)

We are progressing slowly but surely. Here is where we are today. Small side roof done, both sides. 






















OK if you are building one of these then, be aware that the film on the metal is a PIA to get off. We found that if you heat it with a blow dryer it pulls off pretty easily. The only other thing I can think of is you need a lot of space to construct the roof panels. And you need at least 5 or 6 people to get them up. We needed 6 of us to just get the columns & beams up. Of course we are talking senior citizens here! 
Al


----------



## motocrash (May 12, 2022)

Coming along Al. Good job. You'll be lazin' in the shade before ya know it.
In all the pics through the years I've never noticed your gator/water snake pond!


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

Yeah, I like the fact that there are chairs out there to sit on while working.someone has to supervise.


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> We are progressing slowly but surely. Here is where we are today. Small side roof done, both sides.
> View attachment 631709
> 
> View attachment 631710
> ...


I might start tackling the roof panels today.  Have 2 - 6'6" friends coming over Sunday to construct.  I just borrowed another 6' and a 10' foot ladder as well.  Some how my 5'1" wife and myself some how got the legs and cross members up.   It was recommended to have a 10' a-frame ladder for the middle when assembling the roof pieces.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> I might start tackling the roof panels today.  Have 2 - 6'6" friends coming over Sunday to construct.  I just borrowed another 6' and a 10' foot ladder as well.  Some how my 5'1" wife and myself some how got the legs and cross members up.   It was recommended to have a 10' a-frame ladder for the middle when assembling the roof pieces.


Do you know what the bottom of the center beam to the ground measurement is? I want to build a beam that is exactly that hight, so the guy in the center can relax and rest the beam on the 2x4.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2022)

More power to you guys. Al that looks great so far. Cliff I'm sure yours does as well. Question: Are either of you planning on wiring in a ceiling fan? My daughter has one on her back porch in Georgia and it actually helps keep it cool in the hotter months.

Cliff, if you have two buddies that are 6'6" then you should only need a step ladder to reach. At least that's what my dad used to tell me when I helped him putter around the house in my youth.

Keep on truck'in fellas.


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> More power to you guys. Al that looks great so far. Cliff I'm sure yours does as well. Question: Are either of you planning on wiring in a ceiling fan? My daughter has one on her back porch in Georgia and it actually helps keep it cool in the hotter months.
> 
> Cliff, if you have two buddies that are 6'6" then you should only need a step ladder to reach. At least that's what my dad used to tell me when I helped him putter around the house in my youth.
> 
> Keep on truck'in fellas.


No the higher ladder is for the person in the center to hold the middle of the roof panel up.   If I trench electric I will put a fan in as well as some cool lighting.  Have to match lighting in the pool and hot tub.


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> I might start tackling the roof panels today.  Have 2 - 6'6" friends coming over Sunday to construct.  I just borrowed another 6' and a 10' foot ladder as well.  Some how my 5'1" wife and myself some how got the legs and cross members up.   It was recommended to have a 10' a-frame ladder for the middle when assembling the roof pieces.


you inspired me Al,  I am setting up the roof panels now.  This is where I had to start working under the Corvette





Borrowed your idea of using the hot tub to remove the plastic.





Of course I did not heed the advice to watch for sharp edges





1 side down,  3 to go.


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Do you know what the bottom of the center beam to the ground measurement is? I want to build a beam that is exactly that hight, so the guy in the center can relax and rest the beam on the 2x4.


not off hand,  I would have to measure after I started putting up the roof panels.


----------



## Winterrider (May 12, 2022)

Ouch, that looks like it may hurt a bit Cliff.


----------



## clifish (May 12, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Ouch, that looks like it may hurt a bit Cliff.


had worse,  sliced another finger on the next panel....now using gloves...lol


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2022)

WOW Cliff, so far I haven’t cut myself yet. I can’t do that kind of work with gloves on. And my Son is going to visit us in a couple of weeks & he is a contractor, so he can put the electric, fan & lights up, while I watch & drink a beer! 
Al


----------



## mcokevin (May 13, 2022)

Holy cow, now that is a project... "we'll just pick it up from Costo" - famous last words, hah hah!  

Question Al, have you got it anchored to a slab or into the ground?  We get some nasty winds here in FL.  Working on a project now with some exposed exterior technology elements for a client in Orlando, and we are working to a 144mph wind rating.


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Holy cow, now that is a project... "we'll just pick it up from Costo" - famous last words, hah hah!
> 
> Question Al, have you got it anchored to a slab or into the ground?  We get some nasty winds here in FL.  Working on a project now with some exposed exterior technology elements for a client in Orlando, and we are working to a 144mph wind rating.


yeah costco here did not even help us load it in a van,  at least some nice guy stopped when he saw my wife and I having trouble.  Getting it out of the van took my wife, me and a neighbor lady to slide one box at a time onto a car creeper and move it in the garage.

For me I am anchoring 2 of the posts to my paver patio and the other 2 I poured 14" x 24" concrete footers.


SmokinAl said:


> WOW Cliff, so far I haven’t cut myself yet. I can’t do that kind of work with gloves on. And my Son is going to visit us in a couple of weeks & he is a contractor, so he can put the electric, fan & lights up, while I watch & drink a beer!
> Al


That will be nice.  For to get the electric I have to trench and pipe from the nearest outlet that is at least 20' away....that project is going to wait.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> Holy cow, now that is a project... "we'll just pick it up from Costo" - famous last words, hah hah!
> 
> Question Al, have you got it anchored to a slab or into the ground?  We get some nasty winds here in FL.  Working on a project now with some exposed exterior technology elements for a client in Orlando, and we are working to a 144mph wind rating.


Our’s is attached into a 4” slab with 3/8 x 3 “ Tapcons. I don’t think this thing woulld move in a hurricane! Actually it is built stronger than my house, 
Al


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

Al is this on your driveway?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Al is this on your driveway?


Well the wood & metal is in my carport, but we are taking the wood we need out to the back yard & building it there. I have to say that it is bigger than you think. I am still a bit intimidated, but we will carry on!


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Well the wood & metal is in my carport, but we are taking the wood we need out to the back yard & building it there. I have to say that it is bigger than you think. I am still a bit intimidated, but we will carry on!


I actually wished it was bigger  10 x 16 or 18 would have been great


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

Roof panels all done, hopefully Sunday I get help to finish up.  I bet I could put this together in less than half the time if I had to do it again.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2022)

Looks good Cliff, we are ready to put it up now too, but the guys aren’t available until Sunday afternoon. We almost bought a 12x20, and I’m glad we didn’t. The 12x16 fits perfectly in the space we have. So we are taking today off & resting. I also agree with you, after you build one of these the next one would be a lot easier. Good luck & I guess we will be sitting in our gazebo’s on Sunday!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2022)

Looks like that a feat to put up.  Going to enjoy it once done.  How did things go with the Hail damage?


----------



## clifish (May 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like that a feat to put up.  Going to enjoy it once done.  How did things go with the Hail damage?


I imagine with some of the giant hail I have heard about it would not do well.  I don't Al has much to worry about,  even here in NY I have never seen hail large enough to damage my jeep.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> I imagine with some of the giant hail I have heard about it would not do well.  I don't Al has much to worry about,  even here in NY I have never seen hail large enough to damage my jeep.


Talking about this:





__





						HAIL STORM GOT ME
					

We had a hail storm a couple of days ago that did about $30,000 damage to our house. The hail was the size of your fist. It got my shingle roof & all the aluminum around the house has large dents in it. My canopy in the back was shredded, grill covers with holes in them. Our bedroom window was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## clifish (May 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully we don't get big stones,  and I think this thing will take 2-3 feet of snow on top


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like that a feat to put up.  Going to enjoy it once done.  How did things go with the Hail damage?



I’m still dealing with the insurance co.. A lot of the people in my community are just letting their ins. companies send out their contractors & saying they will fix everything. But they are out of state contractors & if something goes wrong in 6 months who do you call? So I’m going to have my ins. Co send me a check & I’ll hire locals that have been here in business for decades. You can’t believe the con men that have descended on our small town due to a 9 minute hail storm!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (May 14, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> You can’t believe the con men that have descended on our small town due to a 9 minute hail storm!
> Al


You got that right Al, its unreal as soon as they hear hail storm.


----------



## clifish (May 15, 2022)

Well this is a project I would not want to do again,  had 3 guys total, luckily one of them has done this twice before.  Total PIA,  I was 3/4" out of square at the top and it showed by making the roof panels tough to line up.  the last ridge vent/cover would not slide all the way to the top so I will have to cut it at the bottom.  I hope this does not cause leaking at the top.  Well at least we have sun and shade by the pond/pool!  Now slamming some beers and going into the hot tub.

Al How did it go on your end?


----------



## mcokevin (May 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> Well this is a project I would not want to do again,  had 3 guys total, luckily one of them has done this twice before.  Total PIA,  I was 3/4" out of square at the top and it showed by making the roof panels tough to line up.  the last ridge vent/cover would not slide all the way to the top so I will have to cut it at the bottom.  I hope this does not cause leaking at the top.  Well at least we have sun and shade by the pond/pool!  Now slamming some beers and going into the hot tub.
> 
> Al How did it go on your end?
> View attachment 631957


Looking good, nice to have some shade by the pool!  I see yours is still covered though - when do you open them up in NY?


----------



## clifish (May 15, 2022)

I normally would have by now and flipped on the heater but,  the oak trees just started dropping the "hairy" things that would over run the skimmers.  I am hoping this week to the weekend.  I want to crank temp to at least 88 and start to use it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2022)

clifish said:


> Well this is a project I would not want to do again,  had 3 guys total, luckily one of them has done this twice before.  Total PIA,  I was 3/4" out of square at the top and it showed by making the roof panels tough to line up.  the last ridge vent/cover would not slide all the way to the top so I will have to cut it at the bottom.  I hope this does not cause leaking at the top.  Well at least we have sun and shade by the pond/pool!  Now slamming some beers and going into the hot tub.
> 
> Al How did it go on your end?
> View attachment 631957



Well the guys didn’t show up until 2:00 PM & the sun was out & the temps were in the 90’s with zero wind. So we got everything up that needed to have more than a couple of senior citizens doing it. Now Judy & I can finish it ourselves tomorrow. Ours is a bit different than yours, but it sounds like we had the same problems. I’m with you, this is a once in a lifetime build.





















But I’m glad I did it!!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 15, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Well the guys didn’t show up until 2:00 PM & the sun was out & the temps were in the 90’s with zero wind. So we got everything up that needed to have more than a couple of senior citizens doing it. Now Judy & I can finish it ourselves tomorrow. Ours is a bit different than yours, but it sounds like we had the same problems. I’m with you, this is a once in a lifetime build.
> View attachment 631959
> 
> View attachment 631960
> ...


Very nice.  I wish mine was bigger than the 12 x 14 but it is what they stock.  Most of the bad reviews were shipping damage so I did not want to order it.  I wish Costco offered assembly I would have paid for that.
Glad it is done (almost) for the both of us so we can enjoy it.


----------



## Nefarious (May 15, 2022)

Yea, looks awesome and very sturdy.  Looks like it will last a long time.  We need one of those but for a different reason, rain.


----------



## jcam222 (May 15, 2022)

I’m considering buying the Sams Club or this Costco version myself. I read a ton of reviews on the Sam’s version and people were below away by the difficulty of assembly. Sam’s charges around $600 to set it up for you.


----------



## clifish (May 15, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> I’m considering buying the Sams Club or this Costco version myself. I read a ton of reviews on the Sam’s version and people were below away by the difficulty of assembly. Sam’s charges around $600 to set it up for you.


I would gladly of paid $600 if that was offered here.  Make sure it is the same one,  BJ's here had a 12 x 14 but was not nearly the quality as the Costco ones.


----------



## forktender (May 16, 2022)

$600, is cheap considering they most likely send out a crew of 2 to 4 guys to get that roof lifted into place. It would be at least a full day for 2 guys and a half day for the 3rd and maybe 4th guy to get the roof up.

You guys did a great job, especially for not being in the trades, as far as I know at least.

Dan.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2022)

Ours is a 12x16, and that extra 2 feet made the large panels really heavy. Honestly, I would have paid $1000 to have it assembled for me!
But we did get the satisfaction of doing it ourselves! Still have a full days work to finish it up, Hopefully were done today!
Thank you to all my friends for doing some heavy lifting!







Al


----------



## clifish (May 16, 2022)

forktender said:


> $600, is cheap considering they most likely send out a crew of 2 to 4 guys to get that roof lifted into place. It would be at least a full day for 2 guys and a half day for the 3rd and maybe 4th guy to get the roof up.
> 
> You guys did a great job, especially for not being in the trades, as far as I know at least.
> 
> Dan.


No way just 2 people could do this no matter how much skill they had.  I would think a seasoned crew of 4 could do it in a day.  Just removing the plastic from each side of every panel is a chore.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2022)

WERE DONE!!!!!!!






Now to relax for a couple of days!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 16, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> WERE DONE!!!!!!!
> View attachment 632003
> 
> 
> ...


Great job,  I thought you said you still had a full day left?  Did you start at 4 am...lol


----------



## schlotz (May 16, 2022)

It looks great, Al! Well done!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2022)

clifish said:


> Great job,  I thought you said you still had a full day left?  Did you start at 4 am...lol



I thought we did but, I was thinking we would have a lot of trouble with the ridge caps. Especially since one of them was right up against the house (about 2’ out). So we had to bend the ridge clips so we could snap the cap on. Three of them just slid right on. The one against the house took about 20 minutes to get it on. After that easy peasy, and a Bloody Mary at 9:00 AM. And yes Cliff we got up at 4:00 AM, couldn’t sleep! Gonna sleep good tonight!!!!!
Al


schlotz said:


> It looks great, Al! Well done!!!!!



Thank you!! It was an adventure!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 16, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I thought we did but, I was thinking we would have a lot of trouble with the ridge caps. Especially since one of them was right up against the house (about 2’ out). So we had to bend the ridge clips so we could snap the cap on. Three of them just slid right on. The one against the house took about 20 minutes to get it on. After that easy peasy, and a Bloody Mary at 9:00 AM. And yes Cliff we got up at 4:00 AM, couldn’t sleep! Gonna sleep good tonight!!!!!
> Al
> 
> 
> ...


Nice,  one of the ridge caps is stuck 1 foot from the top,  bent it using a 2 x 4 and hammer trying to go more.  We are supposed to have a ton of wind and rain tonight,  if does not leak I will leave it.  If it does I am going to try and remove it and see what the issue is.


----------



## Winterrider (May 16, 2022)

Both look like awesome units. Hope you get plenty of quality time to enjoy it. . .


----------



## forktender (May 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> No way just 2 people could do this no matter how much skill they had.  I would think a seasoned crew of 4 could do it in a day.  Just removing the plastic from each side of every panel is a chore.


I know for a fact that two quality pieceworkers with the right gear could bang 90% to 100% of one of those out in a day. But quality workers are almost a thing of the past, these days.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2022)

Those look awesome both of you did great jobs. They really look nice


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2022)

Thanks Guys!
Cliff & I are gazebo buds!
It was quite an adventure, but Judy & I are 75 & 76. So if we can put one of these up then anybody can build one. We only needed lifting help twice. One time for about 20 minutes & one time for about 1 hour, although working around 2 to 3 hours a day it took us 12 days to finish it.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (May 17, 2022)

You both did a great job . Those are really nice structures .


----------



## Newglide (May 17, 2022)

Looks great and a perfect place for the smokers


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 17, 2022)

Nice job both of you...


----------



## clifish (May 17, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Guys!
> Cliff & I are gazebo buds!
> It was quite an adventure, but Judy & I are 75 & 76. So if we can put one of these up then anybody can build one. We only needed lifting help twice. One time for about 20 minutes & one time for about 1 hour, although working around 2 to 3 hours a day it took us 12 days to finish it.
> Al


And I think the two of you are in better shape than I am and I am 54...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

Looks Great Al !!
Take a Well deserved Break!!
Does that roof have much of a pitch, or isn't it needed in FL.
I realize you don't get much "Snow Load" down there.
Nice Job.

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!
> Take a Well deserved Break!!
> Does that roof have much of a pitch, or isn't it needed in FL.
> I realize you don't get much "Snow Load" down there.
> ...


Mine is a little different than Al's as mine is a little smaller at 12' x 14'.  I know several friends here on Long Island that have had it up for a few years and has held up well with  2'+ snow storms.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Al !!
> Take a Well deserved Break!!
> Does that roof have much of a pitch, or isn't it needed in FL.
> I realize you don't get much "Snow Load" down there.
> ...


No, we don’t get snow here, reason for the gentle slope is in high winds the air just passes over & under the roof. If it had a steep pitch, it would blow away easier. Now another hail storm, that’s a different story!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

clifish said:


> Mine is a little different than Al's as mine is a little smaller at 12' x 14'.  I know several friends here on Long Island that have had it up for a few years and has held up well with  2'+ snow storms.


I'm not sure of the Size of Bear Jr's, but he has a pretty steep Pitch on his:

Bear






Hmmm, on Edit---That's interesting. Makes sense though, about not wanting much pitch because of High Winds.


----------



## bill1 (May 18, 2022)

clifish said:


> No way just 2 people could do this no matter how much skill they had...


But what about with a couple come-along's or winches?  I'm surprised to not see more ropes, pulleys, levers, and jacks in these assembly pics.  But I'm impressed with the muscular strength this apparently involved.  
I don't have much overhead strength standing on _terra firma_; let alone on a ladder.  I have to make machines do the work for me.


----------



## bill1 (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not sure of the Size of Bear Jr's,...
> View attachment 632182


Snow or wind, I like the placement along with the outdoor fireplace.  Beautiful indeed, Bear.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2022)

clifish said:


> No way just 2 people could do this no matter how much skill they had.  I would think a seasoned crew of 4 could do it in a day.  Just removing the plastic from each side of every panel is a chore.



I totally agree!
Al


----------



## clifish (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm not sure of the Size of Bear Jr's, but he has a pretty steep Pitch on his:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 632182
> ...


That is very nice,  did he make that from scratch.  The fireplace is very cool and I like the pond.  Is that a natural pond or did he put it in?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2022)

clifish said:


> That is very nice,  did he make that from scratch.  The fireplace is very cool and I like the pond.  Is that a natural pond or did he put it in?


Thank You Cliff !
I hijacked Al enough-----Here's the whole back-yard project he did:
*Bear Jr's Back Yard Landscaping Project
Bear*


----------



## driedstick (May 18, 2022)

Nice job guys!!! and gals!!! enjoy a cold drink under them,,,,


----------



## clifish (May 18, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Cliff !
> I hijacked Al enough-----Here's the whole back-yard project he did:
> *Bear Jr's Back Yard Landscaping Project
> Bear*


Thanks for the redirect...long before my time here,  but OMG that was some build.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Cliff !
> I hijacked Al enough-----Here's the whole back-yard project he did:
> *Bear Jr's Back Yard Landscaping Project
> Bear*



No problem, that is some project!
Al


----------

